# 85 stanza 1st gear bucking



## Gene Stanza (Oct 5, 2007)

HI, first post. My 85 stanza 2.0 EFI 5 spd bucks terribly in first gear, bucks less in second,doesn't buck at all in 3rd even if you lug it. Won't buck at all in reverse.tried plugs, cap, rotor, fuel filter.tested wires,tested fuel pump 42 PSI,with good flow.Pulled coil wires while it was running,both wires shot out inch long sparks.checked the EGR, looking for suggestions. Does anyone know how to test the air flow meter?I Know this baby is ready for pasture, but it still gets 38-40 MPG,at least till this happened.thanks, Gene.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Gene Stanza said:


> HI, first post. My 85 stanza 2.0 EFI 5 spd bucks terribly in first gear, bucks less in second,doesn't buck at all in 3rd even if you lug it. Won't buck at all in reverse.tried plugs, cap, rotor, fuel filter.tested wires,tested fuel pump 42 PSI,with good flow.Pulled coil wires while it was running,both wires shot out inch long sparks.checked the EGR, looking for suggestions. Does anyone know how to test the air flow meter?I Know this baby is ready for pasture, but it still gets 38-40 MPG,at least till this happened.thanks, Gene.


I experienced similar in my '87 Stanza Wagon, one of my exhaust side ignition wire was bad and miss-firing although upon inspection it seemed fined. If they are old get them replace. Another time I had same thing happen and it was the large air intake pipe going from air filter box to the throttle body, it was split/cracked on the under side where I couldn't see with a quick visual. When taking off from start the engine would shift and the split would open allowing too much air in, in reverse the engine tilted the other way and didn't have any effect. This really caused bucking and stalling, really bad when I would try and make a turn. I ended up sealing it with duct tape and all was fine, i couldn't find one at a wrecker and new was expensive.


----------



## Gene Stanza (Oct 5, 2007)

*right on the money*

Ain't duct tape a wonderful thing! I saw a small crack in the intake hose earlier,and covered it with silicone, but all the other hoses hid the 3" crack on the underside.thanks for the info. Im going to try and find a new hose ,I'll let you know how much it was. Thanks again, This is a great forum!


----------

